# Liu Kang vs. Sasuke Uchiha



## justsomeguy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sasuke can go CS2, Liu Kang can go Dragonfied. 

WHO WINZ?




OR



**


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Bicycle Kick > CS2 Chidori

It's that damn powerful.


----------



## Tao (Oct 17, 2006)

Lui Kank ftw Bicycle kick pawns Sasuke in every way.


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 17, 2006)

If Lui Kang gets that 3 Second hold on the kick button before the match starts its game over. WOWOWOWOWO


----------



## Furious George (Oct 17, 2006)

Ugh... so hard for me to give any credit to Sasuke... But, I must...


----------



## Hagen (Oct 17, 2006)

Sasuke goes CS2 and L¡u Kang dies by laughing


----------



## Slips (Oct 17, 2006)

Locard said:


> Sasuke goes CS2 and L?u Kang dies by laughing



A quite realistic scenario


----------



## Sasori (Oct 17, 2006)

Slips said:


> A quite realistic scenario


Indeed.

Either way, Lui Kang wins.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 17, 2006)

Lui Kang does a bicycle kick, unfortunately missing Sasuke and being unable to stop in mid-attack and continually flying off with the kick, Sasuke puts a nicely placed Chidori in the back of his skull. 

Fatality!


----------



## Art of Run (Oct 17, 2006)

Locard said:


> Sasuke goes CS2 and L?u Kang dies by laughing



But then due to round two Liu kicks his.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Even if the Bicycle Kick missed, Sasuke's head will explode from Liu Kang's voice.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 17, 2006)

Speed-wise, it looks like Sasuke has the upper hand, based on what i've seen from the MK movies. The only thing that could give Lui Kang a chance is the dragon mode, but I still don't see that winning it for him. Overall, I think i'd have to give it to Sasuke.


----------



## Emery (Oct 17, 2006)

Do -not- go by the movies.  Movies are FAR from canon.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 17, 2006)

Liu Kang turns into a dragon and snacks on Sasuke


----------



## Renegade (Oct 18, 2006)

Emery said:


> Do -not- go by the movies.  Movies are FAR from canon.


My post still applies for the games aswell. I haven't seen anything come close to Narutoverse speed.


----------



## Vicious (Oct 18, 2006)

sasuke takes this easily..
ppl playing jokes again i see.....


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 18, 2006)

Liu's fireball>Sasuke's Chidori
Liu's Dragon Style>Sasuke's CS2
Liu's Headband>Sasuke's Sharingan


----------



## Renegade (Oct 18, 2006)

Air said:


> Liu's fireball>Sasuke's Chidori
> Liu's Dragon Style>Sasuke's CS2
> Liu's Headband>Sasuke's Sharingan


I hope you're joking...


----------



## Rashman (Oct 19, 2006)

i think sasuke would win


----------



## Pinkaugust (Oct 19, 2006)

Liu Kang would stand still and kill Sasuke-kun with his Shadow.


which later was revealed to be Hattori Hanzo...


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Oct 20, 2006)

4thandnaruto said:


> sasuke takes this easily..
> ppl playing jokes again i see.....



You're a joke.

MK>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Naruto. Seriously don't compare a strong universe like MK to one of the weakest like naruto.

Liu Kang FTW.


----------

